# Cpc-does anyone have



## PamelaJ7 (Jul 23, 2012)

Good morning,

does anyone have a sample e & m pre-audit checl-list form for cpt requirements regarding codes 99241 through 99245?  All i can locate is 99201-99205!  Please help, pam


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 26, 2012)

*Requirements are the same*

The requirements for 99241-99245 are exactly the same as 99201-99205.

NOTE that Medicare (and some other government payers) will not recognize the consultation codes at all. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

